# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  نسألكم الدعاء لأختنا " تسنيم أم يوسف ".. فهي في ابتلاء ..

## لجين الندى

أخوتي كلنا هنا اجتمعنا على طاعة الله وحبه ، ومن حق كل واحد منا على الآخر الدعاء له ، ولذلك فاني أسألكم الدعاء لأختنا " تسنيم أم يوسف " فهي تمر بوعكة صحية شديدة .. وهي في حالة حرجة .. فقد أصيبت بسرطان الرئيتين .. فلعل دعوة من أحدكم تفتح لها أبواب السماء .. بارك الله فيكم .. 
*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها*
*اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حنان يا منان يا من لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال و جهك و عظيم سلطانك* 
*اللهم انا نسألك من كرمك و فضلك و جودك .. اللهم انت الغنى عنا و نحن الفقراء اليك* 
*نسألك ان تعفو عنها و تشفيها و تحميها و تحفظها و أنت خير الحافظين* 

*اللهم يامن أجاب نوحا حين ناداه ،**ويامن كشف الضر عن أيوب في بلواه،**ويامن سمع يعقوب في شكواه ،**ورد اليه يوسف وأخاه ،* *نسألك أن تفرج على أختنا من عندك وتشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما عاجلاً غير آجل** ..* 
اللهم آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حنان يا منان يا من لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال و جهك و عظيم سلطانك

اللهم انا نسألك من كرمك و فضلك و جودك .. اللهم انت الغنى عنا و نحن الفقراء اليك

نسألك ان تعفو عنها و تشفيها و تحميها و تحفظها و أنت خير الحافظين


اللهم يامن أجاب نوحا حين ناداه ،ويامن كشف الضر عن أيوب في بلواه،ويامن سمع يعقوب في شكواه ،ورد اليه يوسف وأخاه ، نسألك أن تفرج على أختنا من عندك وتشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما عاجلاً غير آجل .. 
اللهم آمين

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها


اللهم آمين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
ربنا استجب




> اللهم يامن أجاب نوحا حين ناداه ،ويامن كشف الضر عن أيوب في بلواه،ويامن سمع يعقوب في شكواه ،ورد اليه يوسف وأخاه ، نسألك أن تفرج على أختنا من عندك وتشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما عاجلاً غير آجل .. 
> اللهم آمين


اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين


أرجو أن لا تنسوها من دعواتكم في ظهر الغيب.

----------


## الحافظة

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله .... 

شفى الله أختنا الغالية ام يوسف وعافها عاجلا غير آجل وكتب لها الأجر والثواب فيما أصابها ورفع ربي قدرها وحفظها بحفظه ...  *

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !

----------


## رسالة

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما

سبحان الله، نسأل الله أن يعجل بشفائها كما نسأله أن يستأصل المرض .

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اللهم آمين آمين ،، 
جزاكِ الله خيرًا أختاه

----------


## أم هانئ

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

اللهم لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...

اللهم اشف أمتك تسنيم تنكأ لك عدوا أو تمشي إلى صلاة ...

لجين هل يسمح لنا أن نهاتفها ؟ ومتى إن أمكن الوقت المناسب ؟

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله.

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

عليها بالدواء ثم بالاستماع الى سورة الرحمن بتلاوة عبد الباسط عبد الصمد يوميا ، بلغوا لها.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

اللهم ربّ الناس أذهب البأس، اشف أنت الشافي، لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك، شفاء لايغادر سقمًا.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس واشف أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما
اللهم إني أسألك أن تعافيها وأن تطهرها يا ذا الجلال والكرام

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيها ، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## فهدة

اللهم رب الناس أذهب ما بها من بأس ، اشف أنت الشافي، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك . 
اللهم فرج كربتها واغفر حوبتها واشفها وعافها يا أرحم الراحمين، يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث ؛ أصلح لها شأنها كله، ولا تكلها إلى نفسها طرفة عين ولا إلى أحد من الناس . آمين ، وصلِّ اللهم على عبدك ونبيك محمد.

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكم جميعا .. وبارك فيكم .. وجزاكم كل خير ..




> لجين هل يسمح لنا أن نهاتفها ؟ ومتى إن أمكن الوقت المناسب ؟


نعم بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها ويعافيها 
ولن ننساها من دعواتنا بظهر الغيب - إن شاء الله.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

إنا لله وإنا إليه لرجعون 
نسأل الله اني يشفي اختنا وان يلبسها ثوب الصحة والعافية

----------


## أم البشرى

اللهم إني أدعوك الله وادعوك الرحمن وادعوك البر الرحيم اللهم إني أدعوك بأسماءك الحسنى كلها ما علمت منها ومالم أعلم أن ترزق أختنا تسنيم أم يوسف  الشفاء العاجل وترزقها الصحة والعافية أنك القادر على ذلك 

إن الله على كل شيئ قدير 
إن الله على كل شيئ قدير

----------


## ،،التوحيد نور،،

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم الذي لا يعجزه بلاء أن يرفعه ,ولا يعجزه ذنب أن يغفره,ولا يعجزه مرض أن يدفعه أن يعفو عن أختنا أم يوسف وان يعافيها عافية طيبة مباركة, وأن يجعل ما أصابها كفارة ورفعة لدرجاتها وأن يعجّل بشفائها وعافيتها,,,اللهم آمين

----------


## القارئ المليجي

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيَها شفاءً لا يغادرُ سقما
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيَها شفاءً لا يغادرُ سقما
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيَها شفاءً لا يغادرُ سقما
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيَها شفاءً لا يغادرُ سقما
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيَها شفاءً لا يغادرُ سقما
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيَها شفاءً لا يغادرُ سقما
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما

----------


## بشر الحافي

[quote=رضا الحملاوي;540665]اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حنان يا منان يا من لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال و جهك و عظيم سلطانك
اللهم انا نسألك من كرمك و فضلك و جودك .. اللهم انت الغنى عنا و نحن الفقراء اليك
نسألك ان تعفو عنها و تشفيها و تحميها و تحفظها و أنت خير الحافظين
اللهم يامن أجاب نوحا حين ناداه ،ويامن كشف الضر عن أيوب في بلواه،ويامن سمع يعقوب في شكواه ،ورد اليه يوسف وأخاه ، نسألك أن تفرج على أختنا من عندك وتشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما عاجلاً غير آجل .. 
اللهم آمين
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

[te]/quo
آمين

----------


## أمة القادر

السلام عليكم
لقد اتصلت بالأخت تسنيم ألبسها الله لباس العافية و الصحة و جعل ما تمر به رفعة في درجاتها و تكفيرا لسيئاتها
و أبشركم أنّ نفسيتها و لله الحمد طيبة فلقد وجدتها تبادرني بقولها قدّر الله و ما شاء فعل فالتمست فيها نفسا راضية و سمعت منها كلاما طيبا ينبئ عن طمأنينة .. أسأل الله أن يجمع لها بين أجر الصبر و الرضى و العافية
و هي لا زالت تمارس أنشطتها المعتادة أو بعضها حسب ما فهمت و لله الحمد و المنة.
و المرض في بدايته .. فنرجو من الله العظيم أن يعجل بزواله إنه على كل شيء قدير
لا تنسوها بالدعاء في الغيب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> و المرض في بدايته .. فنرجو من الله العظيم أن يعجل بزواله إنه على كل شيء قدير
> لا تنسوها بالدعاء في الغيب


الحمد لله ... 




> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم الذي لا يعجزه بلاء أن يرفعه ,ولا يعجزه ذنب أن يغفره,ولا يعجزه مرض أن يدفعه أن يعفو عن أختنا أم يوسف وان يعافيها عافية طيبة مباركة, وأن يجعل ما أصابها كفارة ورفعة لدرجاتها وأن يعجّل بشفائها وعافيتها,,,اللهم آمين


اللهم آمين

----------


## أمة القادر

كلفتني الاخت تسنيم أسأل الله أن يشفيها عبر رسالة منها أن أنقل لكم السلام و أنها بخير
و تشكر كل من دعا لها و اتصل عليها.
و أنها لن تنساكم
ـ انتهى ـ

----------


## وادي الذكريات

لا إله إلا الله ، نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يشفيها ويعافيها ويصبرها ويقوي يقينها بالله عز وجل وأن يبعد عنها كل آلم وحزن وسوء ونحن معها وكل المسلمين ، اللهم آمين .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لا إله إلا الله ، نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يشفيها ويعافيها ويصبرها ويقوي يقينها بالله عز وجل وأن يبعد عنها كل آلم وحزن وسوء ونحن معها وكل المسلمين ، اللهم آمين .


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

----------


## أمة الله مريم

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم سلم...اللهم سلم
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها
شفاء لايغادر سقما
اللهم آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## لجين الندى

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما

----------


## حكمة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفاء لا يغادر سقما آمين يارب العالمين
أجر وعافية ولا بأس طهور إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو خزيمة المالكي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أختنا الكريمة* 
*لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله*
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 1*
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 2*
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 3
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 4
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 5
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 6
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 7

*أعيذها بكلمات الله* *التامة من كل** شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة*

*اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك المنان يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام* *يا حي* *يا قيوم أمنن عليها بعفوك وشفاءك ورحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء* 

*اللهم* *رب الناس** أذهب الباس اشفه وأنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما*
*وامسح الباس* *رب الناس** بيدك الشفاء لا كاشف له إلا أنت*

*اللهم إني أسألك بأنك أنت الرحمن الرحيم اللطيف الخبير أن تعافي أختنا أم يوسف وتعيذها  بعزتك* *وقدرتك من** شر ما تجد من وجعها*

*اللهم فرج كربها واجبر كسرها وأصلح حالها واشفها بفضلك وشف جميع مرضى المسلمين واجعل ما قدرته عليها من بلاء مغفرة لذنوبها وسببا لرضاك عنها يا أرحم الراحمين * 

*وعسى الله أن يرفعك أختي ويطيل عمرك على أتم عافية وأكمل* إيمان وهو سبحانه على كل شيء قدير.

  نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية.

----------


## أبو خزيمة المالكي

[QUOTE=لجين الندى;540659] 
أخوتي كلنا هنا اجتمعنا على طاعة الله وحبه ، ومن حق كل واحد منا على الآخر الدعاء له ، ولذلك فاني أسألكم الدعاء لأختنا " تسنيم أم يوسف " فهي تمر بوعكة صحية شديدة .. وهي في حالة حرجة .. فقد أصيبت بسرطان الرئيتين .. فلعل دعوة من أحدكم تفتح لها أبواب السماء .. بارك الله فيكم ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

حياك الله لجين الندى  وبارك فيك

هل من جديد عن أختنا أم يوسف؟

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقها العافية في دينها وبدنها وأن يشفيها شفاءا عاجلا.

----------


## عبد الرزاق بن صالح

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم اشفها لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

الله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 
طهورٌ إن شاء الله

----------


## الوايلي

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها 

فلتصبر وتحتسب واحسب ان الله اذا احب عبده ابتلاه ليسمع مناجاته

----------


## الحافظة

أختي لجين الندى بارك الله فيك ما أخبار أختنا تسنيم نريد الاطمئنان عليها شفاها الله وعافاها عاجلا غير آجل ورزقها ربي سعادة وراحة وأمن الداريين ...

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيها

----------


## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

اللهم اشف أختنا تسنيم شفاء لا يغادر سقما وفرج عنها.
أسأل *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها* 
*أسأل* *الله العظيم رب** العرش العظيم أن يشفيها*

----------


## ربيع الأديب

لا حول ولا قوّة إلا بالله 
عجّل الله لها بالشّفاء ، أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يقرّ عينها بزوال هذا المرض الخبيث ...

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

الله المستعان.
الحمد لله على كل حال.
وأسأل الله لها الشفاء.

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكم جميعا .. وبارك فيكم .. وجزاكم كل خير ..

الآن تحدثت معي أختنا " تسنيم أم يوسف " وبشرتني بأنهم قاموا باعادة التحليل 
وكانت النتيجة ولله الحمد خطأ في التشخيص ..وأنه لا وجود للمرض ..
هذا ما أخبرتني به الآن .. 

وهي تشكر كل من دعا لها ..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

االله أكبر ... الحمد لله !!!
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ...

تهانينا الحارة !!!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله.

أسأل الله بمنه وكرمه أن يديم عليها الصحة والعافية والسرور.
وجزاك الله خيرا أختنا لجين.


قال تعالى:
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء.

وقال تعالى:
وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم.

سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر.


.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أحسن الله اليكم جميعا .. وبارك فيكم .. وجزاكم كل خير ..
> 
> الآن تحدثت معي أختنا " تسنيم أم يوسف " وبشرتني بأنهم قاموا باعادة التحليل 
> وكانت النتيجة ولله الحمد خطأ في التشخيص ..وأنه لا وجود للمرض ..
> هذا ما أخبرتني به الآن .. 
> 
> وهي تشكر كل من دعا لها ..


بشرك الله بالجنة أختنا الكريمة لجين الندى

----------


## عزيزة بنت أحمد

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها وأن بلبسها لباس العافية  والصحة وجميع مرضى المسلمين

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

الحمد لله على شفاءها  والله فرحت من قلبي 
هذا هو الدعاء يا اخوتي 
ولا تنسوا ابنتي من الدعاء

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> الحمد لله على شفاءها  والله فرحت من قلبي 
> هذا هو الدعاء يا اخوتي 
> ولا تنسوا ابنتي من الدعاء


اللهم أقر عين أختنا أم حمزة بشفاء ابنتها.

وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيها شفآءا لا يغادر سقما
ربنا استجب

----------


## لجين الندى

> وجزاك الله خيرا أختنا لجين.


وجزاك خيراً .. وبارك فيك

----------


## لجين الندى

> بشرك الله بالجنة أختنا الكريمة لجين الندى


وبشرك بالجنة .. وجزاك كل خير

----------


## لجين الندى

> الحمد لله على شفاءها  والله فرحت من قلبي 
> هذا هو الدعاء يا اخوتي 
> ولا تنسوا ابنتي من الدعاء


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها

----------


## رسالة

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
بشرك الله بالخير أختي لجين ورزقك الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## شيرين عابدين

أسعدتنا بالله !
بارك الله فيها ورزقها العافية !
والله حسيبنا في كل طبيب لا يتقي الله !
هل مشاعر الأبرياء لعبة في أيديهم !
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

سبحان الله !
كان أول ما قلته لها لعله سوء تشخيص ، وطلبتُ منها عرض الاشعاعات على طبيب آخر .
الحمد لله .

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

الحمد لله  على السلامة.

----------


## أبو خزيمة المالكي

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .
زادها الله شفاءا وعافية في دينها وبدنها. 

بشرك الله اختي لجين بما يسرك في الدنيا والآخرة وأحسن الله اليك 

أفرحتني والله بقدر ما كنت عليه من حزن...


اللهم لك الحمد على نعمة العافية والإيمان 
اللهم اشف جميع مرضى المسلمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## عبد الرزاق بن صالح

الحمد لله الرؤوف الرحيم
واشكر لمولاك على الوجدان          للرزق والصحة للأبدان
وهكذا كن في جميع العم            ملتزما لشكر رب منعم

----------


## أبو خزيمة المالكي

اللهم رحمتك نرجو فلا تكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين وأصلح لنا شأننا كله 

اللهم إنك تعلم ذنوبنا فاغفرها ,وتعلم عيوبنا فاسترها ,وتعلم حاجاتنا فقضها 

اللهم احيينا حياة طيبة على العمل بكتابك واتباع سنة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم واجعلنا من أهلك وخاصتك وأوليائك وأصفيائك يا ارحم الراحمينيا رب العالمين.

----------


## أمة القادر

الحمد لله رب العالمين




> اللهم رحمتك نرجو فلا تكلنا الى انفسنا طرفة عين وأصلح لنا شأننا كله 
> 
> اللهم إنك تعلم ذنوبنا فاغفرها ,وتعلم عيوبنا فاسترها ,وتعلم حاجاتنا فقضها 
> 
> اللهم احيينا حياة طيبة على العمل بكتابك واتباع سنة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم واجعلنا من أهلك وخاصتك وأوليائك وأصفيائك يا ارحم الراحمين رب العالمين.


اللهم ءامين

----------


## زهيرة أم هاشم

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وأحسن إليكم
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم كما شفاني أن يشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين
شكرا لك أختي لجين على الموضوع الذي ساهم كثيرا في شفائي ببركة دعوات الإخوة الفضلاء
ولن أنسى مساندتكم لي ما دمت حية
أختكم الجديدة القديمة : تسنيم أم يوسف.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

الحمد لله على سلامتك ومعافاتك.

والحمد لله الذي أعادك إلى مجلسنا من جديد.

اللهم ألبسها ثوب الصحة والعافية طيلة حياتها هي وجميع المسلمين.

.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله فيكم جميعا وأحسن إليكم
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم كما شفاني أن يشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين
> شكرا لك أختي لجين على الموضوع الذي ساهم كثيرا في شفائي ببركة دعوات الإخوة الفضلاء
> ولن أنسى مساندتكم لي ما دمت حية
> أختكم الجديدة القديمة : تسنيم أم يوسف.


الحمد لله على السلامة والمعافاة ...
 أدام الله عليك الشفاء والعافية ونفع بك 
وجعل لك الخير كله في حياتك

----------


## لجين الندى

> بارك الله فيكم جميعا وأحسن إليكم





> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم كما شفاني أن يشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين
> شكرا لك أختي لجين على الموضوع الذي ساهم كثيرا في شفائي ببركة دعوات الإخوة الفضلاء
> ولن أنسى مساندتكم لي ما دمت حية
> أختكم الجديدة القديمة : تسنيم أم يوسف.



الحمد لله على السلامة
وعودا حميدا
أسأل الله أن يديم عليك الصحة والعافية

----------

